# GPU fan control software?



## kyleswitch (Jan 11, 2010)

Im running a XFX 4890

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150438&cm_re=4890-_-14-150-438-_-Product

Its fan speed rev up and down and it bugs me a bit.

Is there any software that I can use to manually regulate the GPU's fan speed?

Thank :good:


----------



## Dropkickmurphys (Jan 11, 2010)

Both *RivaTuner* and *ATi Tool* will let you adjust the speed of your graphics card fan. I believe they both have options to save the configuration and start it on bootup.


----------



## kyleswitch (Jan 11, 2010)

I downloaded RivaTuner but I can't find anything that lets me customize.. well anything on it.

Also, I have no idea where ATI tools is



Migraines today, so Im having more trouble than usual


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Jan 11, 2010)

Have you installed CCC? In CCC Overdrive, you can adjust the fan.


----------



## linkin (Jan 11, 2010)

+1, i just use CCC


----------



## kyleswitch (Jan 12, 2010)

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Have you installed CCC? In CCC Overdrive, you can adjust the fan.



The Catalyst software?  I tried clicking on that to see what it was and it would never open.  Still doesnt.

Any suggestions for opening it a different way?  Ive reinstalled it twice.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Jan 12, 2010)

Try searching "CCC" in the "Start" menu. Search "ccc" and click "CCC - Advanced".


----------



## anbo369 (Jan 12, 2010)

i had the same problem with catalyst never being able to open, so i just unistalled and then downloaded it. works fine now!


----------



## kyleswitch (Jan 12, 2010)

Ill try CCC advnanced, then Ill try uninstalling it.  After that, Idk what to do if I cant get anything to open.  I might return the 4890 if I cant get a fan controller, but it doesnt make sense that CC wont open and the other 2 software (RivaTuner and ATI Tool) did download drivers all the way, or whatever the error said.

I might return it for a 5770 to Crossfire, or just a single 5850... mmm a 5850 =]


----------



## linkin (Jan 12, 2010)

If your having trouble with CCC, go and download Driver Cleaner Pro, get the latest catalyst drivers, clean out the ones you have installed with drivercleaner, reboot and install the new ones.


----------



## kyleswitch (Jan 12, 2010)

Where can I get the latest Catalyst drivers? Ive downloaded the latest ones for windows 7 64bit off the XFX site.


----------



## linkin (Jan 12, 2010)

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## NJoe (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd recommend Argus Monitor. This thing does not require a tutorial to learn how to configure a fan speed profile depending on the GPU temperature like other tools (RivaTuner) does.  It works with my HD5870 and with my 8800GTX as well and keeps both PCs quiet when running only 2D applications.


----------

